# 160 degree thermostat question



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

I bought a used 2006 Goat with unknown mods. How can you tell if the 160 degree mod was done? The car seems to run cool but I have nothing to compare it to. Thanks.


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

What temp does it run?


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

Well since non of the lines on the temp gage are maked I am not sure what temp. If it was a fuel guage (for example) it would be like I have 1/3 tank of gas left. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Try this(you'll need your key in the ignition): Press and hold the mode and set buttons at the same time wile turning the key to on/start pos. You will get a "secret screen" cycle through with the mode button. You should see the engine temp and some other stuff.


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

I will try that...Thanks.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

GOATTEE said:


> I will try that...Thanks.


No problem. Let me know if you need help. I suk walking people through stuff,lol. Also if you get the oil service warning use the same method, press and hold the up and down arrows in place of the mode and set buttons. Or use the accelerator three x's method.


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Hmmm, maybe I got lucky......my temp guage has numbers on it.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Mine is marked in quarters. It stays at 3/8 all the time, after it's warmed up.
Also, for the Oil Reminder Reset, four times in five secs works best for me.

Larry

I have the stock thermostat.


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Ahhh, Im just kiddin! 
Mine always stays at the 3rd dashmark........which is about 195*


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

Route 66 said:


> Ahhh, Im just kiddin!
> Mine always stays at the 3rd dashmark........which is about 195*


Looks like I have stock. Mine runs at the same temp. Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

gm4life said:


> No problem. Let me know if you need help. I suk walking people through stuff,lol. Also if you get the oil service warning use the same method, press and hold the up and down arrows in place of the mode and set buttons. Or use the accelerator three x's method.


That worked great. All kinds of cool info in those secret screens.


----------

